# Exposure to influenza



## southbaymed (Aug 3, 2009)

Please help me: 87804/87804-59 were given to pt whose wife has flu. Used V0179 but rejected saying this procedure is not consistent with the diagnosis given.
What is the appropriate code to this situation?


----------



## southbaymed (Aug 3, 2009)

V017 other viral diseases condition 042-078.
Influenza is not in this category!! 
How about V01.9  unspecified communicable disease 
to be used?


----------



## pamtienter (Aug 4, 2009)

How about V73.89, Special screening examination for other specified viral diseases? (I'm not sure why V01.79 wasn't acceptable...)


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Oct 23, 2009)

V01.7	Contact with or exposure to other viral diseases
            Conditions classifiable to *042-078 and V08*, 
  V01.79	Contact or exposure to other viral diseases

So we cannot code this, we can go with V01.9.  
V01.9	Contact with or exposure to unspecified communicable disease


----------



## clmoreland (Oct 23, 2009)

*Exposure to Influenza*

When I have a diagnosis like that and they are given Tamiful to cover it I use V01.89 exposure to other communicable diseases and V07.8 (prophylaxis).  Since they consider SARS (coronvirus) communicable, Influenza can be considered a communicable disease. It is spread by other people, it can be spread through touching objects the infected person has touched, sneezed on and so forth.   I have not had any claims rejected using this code so far.


----------

